# need help with your coop or loft?



## kingcoops (Aug 17, 2009)

HEY THIS IS DAN FROM kING COOPS. I DONT CHARGE FOR QUESTIONS.....LOL IF YOU NEED TO KNOW ANYTHING I'VE BEEN BUILDING COOPS FOR OVER 15 YEARS, ASK AWAY! Also If anyone would like to know more about me you can see me on HBO's website on our Show Family Bonds, http://www.hbo.com/familybonds/ I'm All The way to the right in the group pic, and am also on the video section, coop builder by day, bounty hunter by night....lol dont forget to enter our picture contest on my site, you win a free Waterer and Feeder


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Dad and welcome to pigeon talk! I looked at your website and you do wonderful work. I love all your chicken coops and lofts, very nice! I couldn't find the info on the contest though, can you post a link?


----------



## mb5322 (May 10, 2009)

I couldn't find the video or your website, can you post links please?


----------

